# Say someting positive about a person, place, thing or event that you dislike



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Say someting positive about a person, place, thing or event that you dislike. Be inventive. For example: If it's a person that you consider really rotten, maybe you could point out how they gave you an example of what not to be like 

My job delivering auto parts

Positives
1. I get payed for driving around and listening to the radio
2. My supervisor is very flexible with my hours
3. I've been able to stay employed there for 3 years despite SA
4. An awful route that I used to have inspired me to go to college


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Living with my parents

1. free food
2. my little sister can be funny at times
3. I'm not completely alone


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Disliked person = Husband of a friend

Positives

a) Count myself really lucky I'm not the one married to him
b) In the event I ever do split up with my partner, and decide to look for a new relationship (unlikely as that possibility is) I'd be much more likely to spot someone like him in a potential new partner and know not to get involved - than I would have done if I'd never met this guy and observed what he's like. 
c) I no longer have anything to do with him!


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

My ex girlfriend

1) She had nice ****.
2) I learned what type of girl I don't want to be with in the future.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

*The all-male Catholic high school I attended:*
Without women around, I was more able to clearly focus on achieving my D-minus in junior year algebra.

*My hellish year of sorting parcels for UPS*:
If I ever happen to end up in maximum security prison for rape or murder, I can look forward to seeing a few familiar faces.

*Cats:*
They taught me to never underestimate the potential agony of tiny claws sinking deep into my thighs and genitals while I'm asleep.

*Diablo Cody:*
Far too young to have taken a major role in the holocaust.

*Boston, Massachusetts:*
I don't live there.


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

VCL XI said:


> *The all-male Catholic high school I attended:*
> Without women around, I was more able to clearly focus on achieving my D-minus in junior year algebra.
> 
> *My hellish year of sorting parcels for UPS*:
> If I ever happen to end up in maximum security prison for rape or murder, I can look forward to seeing a few familiar faces.


lmao


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Winter: 
1. It makes summer feel so much more special
2. Snow days
3. During winter break, I get to visit my family in Florida


----------



## Shining Phoenix (Jun 1, 2009)

A former friend:

1- Made me realise what type of people not to befriend in the future.

2- Made me regain my self-respect.

3- I've been trying really hard to convince myself to wish good upon people who I felt hurt me emotionally throughout my life. I will start with him: I hope he stops smoking, sniffing, and drinking his problems away. I hope he improves his relationship with his family. I hope he realizes how much of a hypocrite and miserable person he is and work towards changing that. I wish him the absolute best in life, I hope he changes for the better, and wish to see those changes if we possibly encounter each other in the future.



Sorry if that wasn't inventive or witty enough "slylikeafox" . I just felt the need to get it off my chest.


----------



## Moon Fire (Oct 15, 2008)

I so dislike cities but these are the positives:

1. There's more people so it's less isolating even if you are housebound at times.
2. More 24 hour stores.
3. A lot more variety of shops, libraries, food and places to visit. I find that it's more easy to learn than being in a remote little village.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Crowded streets:
You often need to use them to get to where you're going
Good for practicing "looking confident"
Walking down them gives you some exercise

Hot weather:
Gives me more reason to go outside (we don't have air conditioning )

Having no friends that live near me, or enemies:
I don't have any reputation to keep up
I'm a "clean slate" and don't have any past reputation haunting me when I get the courage to try and make friends

No job/not in education:
No responsibilities to take care of in the day!

Living at home:
I have a roof over my head, and that's more than some people can say.
Free food/electricity/water/digital TV.
Nobody cares about how loud I play my guitar in the day, which is helpful when you have a 50w _tube_ amp and a 4x12 and need to crank it up to levels that make your ears hurt to get the most from it :lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Having SA

1. Has made me more of an individual.
2. I care more about the feelings of others.
3. I feel inspired to take back control of my life and even rise up higher than when my life went to crap.
4. I don't waste my money at bars, etc


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

My ex: 

Taught me that self-care was really important. (If I don't take care of my skin it gets bad and sore quickly). 
Size really does matter, lol! 
Helped me realize that I don't really want kids.


----------



## kanarazu (Jul 4, 2009)

This is a very great thread
The dude next door who plays his music too loud, any hour of the day:
It gets me out of my room
It gets me out of the house

College:
Gives me something to do
Good food
Good gym
I talk to more people than I do at home


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

My ex friend

1.His dad helped me get my job
2.His dad is still kind of my friend(talk to him when I make deliveries)
3.We were friends for a long time(since the 4th grade)
4.At one time he was sort of a good friend
5.Hanging out with him in school made the experience more bearable.
6.Doing things with him gave me a lot of social exposure exercises
7.The last few years of crap that he put me through, taught me that I deserve better


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Tailgaters

1. Gives me practice in not being intimidated by others
2. A fun way to test my brakes :lol


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

My old job:

It motivated me to go back to school because I got a degree taht was useless in the real world.

Being around ppl with different personality taught me how to put on a facade despite my dislike toward them.

I was able to practice my assertiveness skills with ppl from all walks of life.

i met some nice ppl.

I met some rude and mean people which taught me how to handle them. I can learn from what I did wrong. I will be better when i am in a similar situation.

I loved my job despite my negative leaving (got fired).


----------



## katnip43 (Jul 10, 2009)

My Mom:

While she can be overbearing and controlling, if it weren't for her, I don't think I would have been able to fill out all this disability paperwork. She has also been kind enough to co-sign an apt with me so I can live by myself. Also, if it weren't for the two previous comments I wouldn't have my beautiful kitties who love me unconditionally...


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Getting to say "I told you so" to someone who misused my trust and took advantage of me when I warned them that someone else would pluck me up one day and I won't be around to stroke their ego anymore.

Finding my wife online when I was told, over and over again, that I would NEVER find anyone online let alone find my wife.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

my ex: introduced me to WOW


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

Waking up on a cold winter morning and having to get out of a nice warm bed.

1. As soon as you get out of bed you can look forward to a nice hot shower.

Getting out of a nice hot shower on a cold winter morning.

1. Knowing that I'm that much closer to getting my morning caffeine hit.
2. One day closer to the weekend and sleeping in.
3. One day closer to summer.


----------



## somethinginthewind (Jul 11, 2009)

Ex-friend: They made me happy for a long time, you can't regret good times no matter how they turned out in the end.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Group work 

1. More minds working together to solve the problem(s)
2. Social exposure
3. Might meet new friends


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

*Miley Cyrus:*
Makes me feel that much more grateful for better music out there.

*Having no Money*
Gives me the opportunity to value what I actually possess.

*Jerry Springer*
At least I get a laugh out of it...

*Cell Phones*
They _can_ come in handy for emergencies...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

College

1. Supposedly it will help me to get a better job
2. I've had a few interesting classes
3. I've almost completed my first two years
4. Much better than high school. I've only had a few people make fun of me in college. I also get to choose my own schedule.
5. It gives me an excuse to have fewer hours at my crappier job


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

the AZ bus system does get me around. Eventually.


----------



## tree1609 (May 22, 2009)

girl i work with
1. i only have to see her once a week
...that's all i got


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

*Person: Former President George "Dubya" Bush*

I'm glad that he supported the advance of our space program. Many people say it's a waste, but I think it's critical for our future, especially our technological development. Many important inventions came out of the space program during the Cold War, and many more are likely to follow in the future. And those are just the short term benefits.

Plus, it pushes human ingenuity. As JFK said, "We choose to go to the Moon in this decade and do the other things, not because they are easy, but because they are hard."

Wise words.

*Person: my ex long distance gf*

As other people have mentioned, the pain I went through made me realize that happiness and fulfillment comes from within, not from without, and that you need to live in the here and now and now waste your time waiting for something that, in the end, may never come. Plus, I won't make the same mistakes I made with her with a future partner.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Phone interviews can help me improve my conversation skills.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Ex Bf-.............hmm...Yea i cant really say anything positive about him.


----------



## jamle (Sep 27, 2009)

The gym...I usually feel better afterwards.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Walking long distances to the desired destination because parking is full and have to park farther:
Save money from no valet parking.
Exercise from walking which = more calories lost.

Depression and anxiety:
I understand what people go through and can sympathize and emphasize plus give advice to people that go through what I'm going through.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

*Taking Zoloft:*
Gets me out of bed before 9:30 because I take it then
No more depression

*Summer:*
Going to the beach
Swimming
Ice-cream
Summer dresses

This is difficult because I don't really dislike that much. o.0


----------



## mrehs (Oct 12, 2009)

Having SA.

More time to focus on myself.


----------

